# Removing topsheet scratches ???



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

What can be used to remove light scratches on the topsheet of a board ?? Thnx in advance..


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

it all dpends on what your top sheet is made of. is it glass clear or colored plastic. things like that

if it is glass)usually on high end boards) i dont no what to tell you.
But what i found is that If you cant find a color to match that of your board you can use a p-tex material to melt and fill in scratches. then you have to scrap off the excess and sand then buff.

try that, there is also polishing compound and scratch remover to try as well. 

good luck


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Why? More work that its worth. Boards get scratched, move on. If you want a pefect board then just mount it on your wall and don't ride it.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> Why? More work that its worth. Boards get scratched, move on. If you want a pefect board then just mount it on your wall and don't ride it.


Agreed, you will probably end up scratching it again before you are even done fixing the scratch you're working on.


----------

